# Mount Monadnock pics



## Stephen (Sep 5, 2002)

I've added pics from my trip last month to Monadnock. Includes a 360 degree panoramic from the peak! Enjoy!

-T


----------



## Greg (Sep 6, 2002)

Great pics, the8re! Here's a *link* for others to view them. Clicking on the panoramic twice will bring it up full-size. Do you know the guy with the sneakers hanging off his pants?  :lol: 

Thanks for the submission!  8)


----------



## Stephen (Sep 6, 2002)

No I don't. In typical fashion Monadnock was SWARMING with people, easily three dozen at the peak. Not to count the numerous private planes buzzing the peak. Definitely not a place to "get away from it all".


----------



## Anonymous (Sep 11, 2002)

*THE8RE*

I WAS WONDERING, IF I GAVE YOU CREDIT, COULD I PLEASE USE YOUR PANORAMIC VIEW ON TOP OF MONADNOCK MTN YOU POSTED ON HERE FOR MY WEBSITE?

 

you can email me @ jendietle@adelphia.net


----------

